# Best LSP on solid Red?



## MV Owner (Nov 5, 2008)

People,

Up until now I have been using a combination of Best of Show, Vics Concours and Gloss it Concorso on solid red paintwork.

I have had enough of the Vic wax and my Best of Show is coming to an end.

Polished Bliss recommend either Werkstat Carnauba kit or Raceglaze 55 (which is available in a smaller sample size)

Does anyone have any suggestions for an alternative LSP on solid Red.

Cheers





MV


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

I recently tried Carlack 68 followed by Dodo SN, trying out a sample.

Must say very impressed with it, also worth adding that Optimum instant detailer and gloss enhancer always works an absolute treat and adds a real extra wow on my red astra after any LSP.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

http://www.detailedobsession.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=35&products_id=90

I saw this the other day and recommended to a mate with a red car.


----------



## JohnZ3MC (Mar 9, 2008)

You sound a bit like me.
My garage queen is Imola red and I cycle through 3 carnaubas also, Vic. Concours, Pinnacle Souveran and recently, the little sampler of SuperNatural.
All 3 look spectacular on red. So, two more for you to consider: Souveran and Supernatural.

Also, I've been reading about Zymol Concours. The review compared it to Vic Concours but the Zymol version produced a deeper, wetter look. (It should at nearly a million times the price of the Vic Concours).
-John C.


----------



## MV Owner (Nov 5, 2008)

where did you manage to get the supernatural as a sample?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

There are so many waxes i love on solid red but i have to go back to what i believe looks great and simply chemical guys ez creme glaze and jetseal 109 is hard to beat and this is a track slag.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Good old Meguiars #7 Show Car Glaze followed by Meguiars #26 Hi Tech Yellow Wax on solid red will in my opinion take a lot of beating, especially if you get the prep right. 

Or Collinite 476S...

Or Meguiars #16...

Or Zymol Glasur...

Or... 

....


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

My vote would be CK RMG followed by RG55 if you want something new :thumb:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Clearkote cmw? Vics red? #26? all great in my experience!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

recently I have been using Reflection Perfection and it is great stuff. I have a solid Red SL to do with their new prototype wax so it will be interesting to see how it comes out.


----------



## pete001 (Dec 21, 2006)

Zaino Z2 pro is what I used on this A3

Z Glasur is another fav on solid red.

Before

View attachment 10885


After

View attachment 10886


----------



## JohnZ3MC (Mar 9, 2008)

MV Owner said:


> where did you manage to get the supernatural as a sample?


In the UK, Rubbish Boys,
In Canada, Eshine.ca

The sampler is 30 ml. I've a very small car so I should get 4 - 6 applications.
-John C.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Victoria Red 
Raceglaze55
Zymol glasur


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

Pinnacle Signature Series II is great on solid reds, as is Lusso Oro.


----------



## redspudder (Nov 15, 2009)

I recently bought a Misano red Audi A4 and had the exact same question i went for the Werkstat Acrylic Kit and found the results to be excellent.


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

+1 for the Ck range, RMG followed by two coats of CMW then wipe down with their QD. Easy to use and quite cheap.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Victoria Concours is the best wax I've seen on red and dark solids.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Lets be honest what actually doesnt look good on red may be a better question?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

haha i was going to say BOS :lol: but hey....its does look good i did have some RG55 and whilst i didnt enjoy applying it it did come out good....Fk1000 is another possible...


----------



## MV Owner (Nov 5, 2008)

Ninja59 said:


> haha i was going to say BOS :lol: but hey....its does look good i did have some RG55 and whilst i didnt enjoy applying it it did come out good....Fk1000 is another possible...


Cheers how does the BOS compare to the RG55 on red?


----------



## daves2rs (May 7, 2007)

Detailed a friends Metro and finished with RG 55. Easy on easy off and leaves a crisp deep finish.










Reflection










Just paint corrected my R6 and it has pre wax cleaner followed by several coats of RG 55 and it looks :argie:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

MV Owner said:


> Cheers how does the BOS compare to the RG55 on red?


hmm...i thought they looked about the same depth wise, although i *personally* liked the BOS more beading wise, and as ive highlighted i didnt enjoy applying the RG55 as much....which i find important to me....:lol:

although if youre bored of both i say try the FK1000 it does look good on red...although i always think that you should look after a day or so as the depth increases on the FK and thats with one layer....


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

CG EZ Creme---JS109---Pete's 53.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

ClearKote Red Moose Glaze, ClearKote Yellow Moose Cream Wax, topped with Clearkote Carnauba Moose Wax will give this:
...and this is BEFORE any machining was ever done on the car....










More pics here:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=119157

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## MV Owner (Nov 5, 2008)

Any more suggestions people??!?!

I have decided to go for a Carnauba product and will probably be sampling the RG55.


----------



## mad555 (Dec 18, 2009)

I was wondering what would be best Jeffs Carnauba or RG55 on Ford Colorado Red,but just out of curiousity I tried Jeffs Acrylic on it at the weekend and was quite surprised with the results.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

I have two red cars, one solid red and one metalic. I bought Poorboys Natty's Red after joining here and it looks really warm, rich & glossy on both cars. Excellent price and goes on & comes off really easily. Smells amazing too


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

This thread will keep going until just about every wax has had a vote.
Surely every wax will look good if the prep is good.


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

MV Owner said:


> Any more suggestions people??!?!
> 
> I have decided to go for a Carnauba product and will probably be sampling the RG55.


Hi again,

Trust me you won't go wrong with RG55, Its a great wax, Just apply very thinly and do not leave it on too long, I now find it really nice to use, definately one of my favorite waxes on nicely prepped paintwork. Ive used this on a few bikes and it really does finish them off nicely.

If you want to go down the sealant route or maybe combine the both, then Id recommend Blackfire wet diamond paint sealant, its really nice to apply and remove from paintwork and plastics.

Good luck with whatever you choose.:thumb:


----------



## a15cro (May 13, 2008)

millns84 said:


> http://www.detailedobsession.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=35&products_id=90
> 
> I saw this the other day and recommended to a mate with a red car.


This is the results using the Moose Glaze and Wax










Highly recomended. :thumb:


----------



## MV Owner (Nov 5, 2008)

Deanvtec said:


> If you want to go down the sealant route or maybe combine the both, then Id recommend Blackfire wet diamond paint sealant, its really nice to apply and remove from paintwork and plastics.


Id agree on the Blackfire, it is ace stuff especially on silver. Although Santa Claus bought me a nice Werkstat Acrylic kit which I am sure will be just as grey on silver


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

a15cro said:


> This is the results using the Moose Glaze and Wax
> 
> Highly recomended. :thumb:


That's effectively a second vote for the ClearKote products I also favour.

As one poster above had said, with the right prep most if not all waxes will look great on solid red....

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

I'd second the blackfire kit this is my old car with it



















Wet diamond
Carnauba Ivory paste wax
Spray sealant.:thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

IMHO blackfire wet diamond great product bring very reflectivity make flake pop , but he can not bring the richness that red need it better to use blackfire on meduim to dark metalic/pearlscent paint .

Clearkote RMG x1 and 3x victoria conocurs still
the popular and traditional kit on solid red !
And because the RMG bring very deep shine i will going to use RG55 to add some extra glossiness and reflectivity , RG55 combines between the gloss of sealant and richness look of carnuba wax.

Chemicalguys ez-creme + Raceglaze55 = Great Teamwork :thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

RedUntilDead said:


> This thread will keep going until just about every wax has had a vote.
> Surely every wax will look good if the prep is good.


Exactly, nail on the head and all that


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

yep even bum smeg will look better smeared on a good prepped car than wax on a crap one.


----------



## billybob9351 (Feb 14, 2008)

bit of a down grade to what your used to but i use sonus topped with HD


----------



## MV Owner (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks fellas for all your help, I am going for some RG55 and some pre wax cleanser


----------

